#  Der kleine Patient >   Stuhlgang >

## kat.sam

Hallo, ich habe da mal eine frage und zwar  ist bei meiner Tochter aufgefallen das sie kleine würmer im Stuhlgang hat. Was kann das sein und ist daß gefährlich? Muss ich da mit ihr dringend zum Arzt oder geht das von allein wieder weg?  Bitte um dringend antworte.  
Danke schön.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo kat.sam, eine Wurmbefall ist eine parasitäre Erkrankung. Meist wird sie durch verunreinigte Nahrungsmittel verursacht. Und es sind meistens Kinder betroffen.
Du musst mit dem Kind zum Arzt, denn das muss behandelt werden. Bei einer Nicht Behandlung kann es zu einem Befall der Lunge, der Galle oder auch der Leber kommen. Also bitte geh zum Arzt.
LG gisie

----------


## kat.sam

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
 Muss ich da heute noch zu einem Arzt gehen oder würde es auch morgen reichen?

----------


## gisie63

Das reicht morgen, aber Du kannst Dir ja schon mal einen Termin holen. Du wirst auch eine Stuhlprobe bringen müssen. Frag nach, ob Du ein spezielles Gefäß brauchst. Da kannst Du vielleicht heute noch holen.LG gisie

----------


## Chrimos

Bei Wurmbefall sollte man gar nicht erst fragen und direkt den Arzt ansteuern. Das hätte ich nie aufgeschoben.

----------


## Lottel

Denke auf jeden Fal dass ein Arztbesuch sicher angeraten wäre - dqa kann man dann durch Abstriche und Proben genauere Analysen machen und bekommt das entsprechende Mittel.

----------


## StefanD.

Wie Gisie schon schrieb reicht auch Morgen (Dienstag). Ich schätze da geht es um Madenwürmer. Eine ganz andere Geschichte sind Bandwürmer darum sollte man bestimmte Dinge aus dem Wald (Beeren usw.) immer gut waschen. LG StefanD.

----------


## Tamagochi

Hoffe es ist alles gut gegangen und die Würmer sind bekämpft und beseitigt worden!

----------


## Wissenjäger

Ja, es gibt dafür Tabletten und Tee, die das schnell wieder wegbringen.

----------


## Herbärt

Hallo,
das hatte meine Nichte kürzlich auch. Ist nicht dramatisch aber trotzdem schnell zum Arzt.

----------

